# overnight parking bridlington.



## mandp (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello,
Does anyone know anywhere safe to park overnight in Bridlington? We've got a T5.


----------



## runnach (Mar 7, 2016)

mandp said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know anywhere safe to park overnight in Bridlington? We've got a T5.



Bridlington itself is a bit of a no go ...Hilderthorpe South beach an North seem a bit out of sorts.

leave Brid, take th eroad to hull big layby on the left just past the turning to Fraisthorpe I have stopped never had an issue.

To mix it up head towards Filey another layby on the right with awater tower ...no problems too ...

hope this helps 
Channa


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 7, 2016)

The ship inn at sewerby used to allow overnight stops if you use the pub but it's a while since I have been.


----------



## mandp (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you. Have you got any post codes at all?


----------



## mickymost (Mar 7, 2016)

What about the lorry park by Tesco it allows free overnight motorhome parking 
We stayed here late last year no problems,there is even a Public toilet by the carpark with water  :goodluck:
ps entrance on Hilderthorpe road

regards


----------



## barryd (Mar 7, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> The ship inn at sewerby used to allow overnight stops if you use the pub but it's a while since I have been.



They do but I think they charge at least a tenner and as far as I can see no facilities. 

I think there is a big car park in Brid near Tescos where coaches park. Dunno if you can overnight there. I wouldnt want to.


----------



## runnach (Mar 7, 2016)

barryd said:


> They do but I think they charge at least a tenner and as far as I can see no facilities.
> 
> I think there is a big car park in Brid near Tescos where coaches park. Dunno if you can overnight there. I wouldnt want to.



Thats the Hilderthorpe car park ...it seems from an earlier post possibly people stealing water ...muppets 

No wonder we are treated like pyriahs eh ?

I know this location well back in my fairground days one of the haunts 

Channa


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 7, 2016)

channa said:


> Thats the Hilderthorpe car park ...it seems from an earlier post possibly people stealing water ...muppets
> 
> No wonder we are treated like pyriahs eh ?
> 
> ...



Wow that's a little severe Channa!!!!


----------



## mickymost (Mar 8, 2016)

channa said:


> Thats the Hilderthorpe car park ...it seems from an earlier post possibly people stealing water ...muppets
> 
> No wonder we are treated like pyriahs eh ?
> 
> ...



Many on here take water from the toilets (although hygienically it doesn't appeal to me but each to their own)I thought it was an accepted thing and encouraged by posters on this forum being POI as well!But you class it as stealing so have you never taken water from toilets on your travels?


----------



## witzend (Mar 8, 2016)

channa said:


> Thats the Hilderthorpe car park ...it seems from an earlier post possibly people stealing water ...muppets
> 
> No wonder we are treated like pyriahs eh Channa



   You could say that from most of the places we get water there aren't many with a sign saying free water


----------



## runnach (Mar 8, 2016)

witzend said:


> You could say that from most of the places we get water there aren't many with a sign saying free water


 There is a significant difference between a public toilet and a private garage closed for business that day which was the intimation. I note the post has been edited.

Channa


----------



## LIFEBOATMAN (Aug 20, 2016)

*Carnaby Industrial Estate*

Hi All I will be heading to Bridlington end of August I will be staying around the Carnaby Industrial Estate somewhere and I also have used the large lay-by en route to Filey Look for the Large Radio Mast never had any problems there.


----------



## wints (Aug 20, 2016)

Been at the C&CC THS at Fraisethorpe this last week...seen a couple of vans at the big lay-by just north of the turning to the beach.  Also seen a few at the lorry park at the side of Tesco's in Bridlington, didn't look for any restrictive signs..we were scooting past.

Allen


----------



## r4dent (Aug 20, 2016)

*Google -knows nearly as much as my wife !*



campervanannie said:


> The ship inn at sewerby used to allow overnight stops if you use the pub but it's a while since I have been.



The Ship Inn Sewerby | Good Food & Great Beer | Yorkshire

Motorhome Stay
Non Members: £15 per night stay
Receive a voucher per night to receive £5 back when they spend over £10 on food and/or drinks

Members: £30 membership runs to 1/1 to 31/12. Members pay only £10 per night stay and receive a £5 voucher per night when they spend over £10 on food and/or drinks.

Use the contact form to register your interest in staying on site with your own Motorhome.

Bar Opening times *Monday: Closed* • *Tues & Weds: 11.30am - 7pm* • Thursday, Friday & Saturday: 11.30am - 11pm • *Sunday: 11am - 7pm
*
Food Served Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday: 12pm - 2pm • Friday & Saturday: 12pm - 2pm & 5.30pm - 8pm • Sunday: 12pm - 4pm


Reviews of The Ship Inn , Bridlington, East Yorkshire Campsite


There are toilets available but only during pub hours 
no e/hook up 
no showers, 
no elsan disposable empting pint (sic)


----------



## barryd (Aug 25, 2016)

r4dent said:


> The Ship Inn Sewerby | Good Food & Great Beer | Yorkshire
> 
> Motorhome Stay
> Non Members: £15 per night stay
> ...



Bit of a rip off really.  £15 and no services.  There are plenty of good CL sites in the area for half that.  You would think a pub would offer it free or a fiver if you dont use the pub.


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 26, 2016)

I stayed at the ship last year, my family were staying in holiday let, we met up in the pub had food etc,  spent well over £60, still only discounted me £5,  bit of a rip off but people seem to pay it so they gunna charge it, who' s the fool?


----------

